# Connie Breakwall



## fremar6 (Sep 28, 2010)

Went to connie breakwall yesterday not even one BITE..nothing..and no people either there was one guy who got there earlier than we did and was leaving without a bite also. What I would like to know is why this wall has been so empty?? Even last year looked like when I went up not as many people as there have been. Have the steehead moved away from here? If so where are the FISH..use to have a great time up there but last few years not as much fun, loved talking to the guys too but it's kind of lonely on the wall. Need some GOOD answers!!!


----------



## flylogicsteelhead (Oct 4, 2006)

I believe alot of the decline in fall numbers is greatly attributed to PA decrease in stocking numbers. Their fall run fish have decreased a fair amount in the last few years as I believe 4-5 years ago they started cutting back on stocking numbers. The shear numbers of fish that existed are less today than 5 years ago. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

I have never fished the breakwalls for steel, but what about the Fairport walls? Has there been a decline there also although the PA stockings have no effect on the Grand?


----------



## fremar6 (Sep 28, 2010)

Thank you for replying I knew something was not right on the wall. Thought I must be going up on wrong days. Then I thought maybe the fish kill this summer might have done them in.. Any suggestions as to where some steelies might be hiding this fall? I have no boat so it would be shore fishing only. Live about a good hour away it is a nice ride but man I want to show something for driving up there. Gets harder every year.


----------



## flylogicsteelhead (Oct 4, 2006)

Reduction in PA stockings will affect all southern Erie tribs. As their stockings consist of primarily fall run fish. It's a misconception that just because certain fish are stocked in one trib that that's where they will return. Hence the reason many fish show up in just about every Erie trib provided water levels are adequate. 

I would normally start fishing rivers early to mid October but the wife is due in 29 days so I'll be on lock down. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## dcross765 (Oct 20, 2005)

I remember hearing that they were switching from a fall spawn strain to a spring spawn strain a while back. I could be wrong and thought i heard what i actually did'nt. The fall run has been declining for a few years now. It all happens due to water temps and erie is still pretty warm. Shorter daylight and cooler nights will help.

If i gave wrong info do'nt hold it against me.


----------



## ChromeBone (Oct 3, 2011)

I came up from Columbus for my first trip last Sunday, We fished the surf close to the Ashtabula area, in front of a small creek mouth, my buddy and I each got 1 nice chromer casting trolling spoons.


----------



## fremar6 (Sep 28, 2010)

Good for you that is a really long drive I know you enjoyed catching that steelie. They are fun to catch at least you didn't get skunked like I did. Guess it's time to move away from that waste of a wall and find another spot.


----------

